# Test E 400mg/ml



## Raylike (Feb 17, 2012)

Gents,

I was thinking of brewing Test E 400mg/ml. I understand that high dose gear can be really painful,and a pain in the arse,pun intended.

This is my proposed brew

GSO 50%, should I go 100%?
EO   50%
Ba   2%
Bb   20%

I have guaiacol to hand, if need be. 

Now pushing my luck , is Test E 500mg/ml possible?

Thoughts please!!!!!


----------



## Raylike (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow!

42 people had a look and not one reply. Help please gents.


----------

